# Request for Mods/Admin



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2015)

As we all know, the LED section has been providing all of us with great info on the emerging and also advancing technology of growing with LED as an alternative to HID.

I first started to hang hear a little bit over a year ago before deciding towards making a big purchase, and watched growers like Greengenes tear it up with comparos. Fast forward to 2015....

So here is my request. Is it about time to create a new sub-forum for the DIY/Build crowd? It just seems like we're steering away from actual growing and morphing into only the techno side of LED. Matter of fact, the DIY threads dominate this forum as of now.

Just a suggestion, feedback appreciated


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

Oddjob said:


> As we all know, the LED section has been providing all of us with great info on the emerging and also advancing technology of growing with LED as an alternative to HID.
> 
> I first started to hang hear a little bit over a year ago before deciding towards making a big purchase, and watched growers like Greengenes tear it up with comparos. Fast forward to 2015....
> 
> ...


There is a DIY section under general growing.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> There is a DIY section under general growing.


Yep aware of that. But what I was suggesting was a specific sub-forum of DIY for LED, for this forum in itself.


----------



## bicit (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe a subforum for LED under the DIY subforum.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 19, 2015)

bicit said:


> Maybe a subforum for LED under the DIY subforum.


Yes correct. Not looking to re-invent the wheel here lol, but if most members here are happy wading through DIY threads then so be it.


----------



## AquariusPanta (Mar 19, 2015)

It would be nice to have a page dedicated to past DIY threads, those worthy of course (starting with the Crowns at the top of the list).


----------



## SupraSPL (Mar 19, 2015)

If DIY draws the most interest regarding LED growing, what we need is a non-DIY sub forum


----------



## cityworker415 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oddjob said:


> As we all know, the LED section has been providing all of us with great info on the emerging and also advancing technology of growing with LED as an alternative to HID.
> 
> I first started to hang hear a little bit over a year ago before deciding towards making a big purchase, and watched growers like Greengenes tear it up with comparos. Fast forward to 2015....
> 
> ...


I'm down

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cityworker415 (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe even better we have a commercial panel only thread cuz I do like hanging with the nerds

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2015)

What we need more than a new forum section is for the Mods and Admins to step up and stop all this trolling.


----------



## medicinehuman (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm all for the DIY sub forum because I'm addicted to it and I can't find an LED rehab in my neighborhood.


----------



## beodrone (Mar 20, 2015)

I found this site because of the DIY LED's so its becoming quite popular. And yes the trolling is quite amazing to say the least - its disruptive from people learning from each other.


----------



## Scotch089 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump good idea


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2015)

we have this http://rollitup.org/f/do-it-yourself.57/ , thats our diy section


----------



## AquariusPanta (Mar 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> we have this http://rollitup.org/f/do-it-yourself.57/ , thats our diy section


Hi!

Are you still playing WoW these days? I haven't kept up on the latest expansion.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2015)

AquariusPanta said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are you still playing WoW these days? I haven't kept up on the latest expansion.


i am right now!


----------



## bicit (Mar 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> we have this http://rollitup.org/f/do-it-yourself.57/ , thats our diy section


Honestly we were hoping for a subprime within the diy section. So we can get some stickies to cut down on redundant threads.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 1, 2015)

The whole reason this thread started is because a number of members have recently been trying to completely derail the LED thread, and without any designated moderators in that section, everyone else just thinks its funny.

Because these members are popular contributors to other sections, nobody wants to do anything about it, but the reality is that they never actually contribute anything tangible to the led section. They just make themselves loud enough so nobody else can talk. It's as if the LED section has turned into the drunken politics section overnight and not returned.

Maybe what we need is a new forum, not a new forum section... I bet you the reef forums don't allow trolls to intentionally disrupt the DIY community. Personal attack is one thing. Reducing the overall value of the forum with spam while purposefully trying to mislead noobs leaves little redeeming value to the entire section.


----------

